

Response to Sam Odio - kaptain
http://jonathanstark.com/blog/2011/08/13/an-open-letter-to-sam-odio/

======
ColinWright
Some backstory here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2880126>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2880126>

Further, this exact item was submitted earlier today. It's obviously been
killed because it's not showing up in searches, and I can't be bothered to
turn on "Show Dead" and go looking for it by hand.

I wish HN had a filter so I could remove these sorts of items and get actual
technical items.

~~~
burgerbrain
<http://news.ycombinator.net/item?id=2883043>

A filter and a kill file would be nice.

------
coolswan
This doesn't make any sense, what's the backstory here?

Edit: never mind, looked it up.
<http://sam.odio.com/2011/08/12/i-took-625-jonathans-card/>

